# Problèmed'écran Ipad Mini



## ElPhara (26 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour, aujourd'hui j'étais sur mon iPad et pourtant sans aucun choc, l'écran à commencer à burger et la partie gauche de l'écran est remplie de traits multicolore ou de taches noirs.
Je viens vers vous pour savoir si il y a une solution au problème.

Mon iPad est sous garantie, donc si on ne peut pas résoudre ce problème, pourrais-je le ramener à Apple?

Merci d'avance, j'ai vraiment besoin de vous


----------



## Membre supprimé 1062805 (27 Décembre 2014)

De toute évidence si il est sous garantie ramène le à apple.


----------



## Areknor (28 Décembre 2014)

Problème matériel, direction SAV d'Apple.


----------

